# Catestrophic "O" failure



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's hard to hate Lowe's when they're also paying the bill! I call this service call a "catestrophic O failure". :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow!

I'll take an "O" success anytime! 

Nice gig though. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

"O, sh...." :laughing:

So, what happened?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You fix signs too? :notworthy:

Around here you need a separate license to fix signs, but you also need a license to breath as well.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You fix signs too? :notworthy:
> 
> Around here you need a separate license to fix signs, but you also need a license to breath as well.


Yeah, it's just a glorified light fixture. You really need to do everything you can to make an investment in a bucket truck (or trucks) pay off, and it still ends up being a stupid investment.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

The Home Improvement Manager "O"pened his m"O"uth and said "O" _hit.

And the cause of the bad "O" was?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> So, what happened?


"Thermally Protected", means that you stand a pretty good chance of it actually working. Sometimes not. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, it's just a glorified light fixture.


Right, but don't you also need to stock all the lexan, aluminum and other supplies to make the letters? Maybe it's different where you are, but signs are not something that electricians typically do other than connect power to the sign that the sign guy made.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Right, but don't you also need to stock all the lexan, aluminum and other supplies to make the letters? Maybe it's different where you are, but signs are not something that electricians typically do other than connect power to the sign that the sign guy made.


No, not me. Lowe's has a company in some other state that makes these. I just make it safe for now and hang the new O (and other channel letters below that got melted) when they come.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> "Thermally Protected", means that you stand a pretty good chance of it actually working. Sometimes not. :laughing:


So, what we have here is a case of "not" :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's hard to hate Lowe's when they're also paying the bill! I call this service call a "catestrophic O failure". :thumbsup:


Sorry to rain on your parade, but it's "catastrophic." It just lacks that "ooomph" of being funny when it's spelled wrong. :jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

PeterD, winner of the electriciantalk spelling bee. Give him a hand, everyone. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> So, what we have here is a case of "not" :no:


Man, I don't even know. I think the one electrode broke off and started arcing to the sheet metal and set the plastic face on fire.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> PeterD, winner of the electriciantalk spelling bee. Give him a hand, everyone. :laughing:



I just expect more from the forum king. You disappoint your loyal subjects when you make errors like that. :notworthy:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Man, I don't even know. I think the one electrode broke off and started arcing to the sheet metal and set the plastic face on fire.


Yeah, it's a little difficult to do a post-mortem on stuff like that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Yeah, it's a little difficult to do a post-mortem on stuff like that.


The funnier part is that the whole place was running on generator when I was there because the main was tripped. Rather uncoordinated coordination of overcurrent protection, wouldn't you say?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The funnier part is that the whole place was running on generator when I was there because the main was tripped. Rather uncoordinated coordination of overcurrent protection, wouldn't you say?


GFP main trip?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> GFP main trip?


I don't know. They had someone else called in for that, and as of 6 o'clock or so, they were still on generator. I think the original installing contractor might be the one that's going to work on that. He could be states away for all I know. There was nobody working on it when I was there, but I was nosy and took a gander at what might be going on. The main was tripped off, and that's all I know for sure. No GFP light lit, but I'm not sure what the arrangement was as far as the battery for that light and how long the power might have been off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I just expect more from the forum king. You disappoint your loyal subjects when you make errors like that. :notworthy:


All hail, the ForumKing! 
I get to be the Court Jester!









In my neck of the woods (or cornfield, if that's your perception), it's a sign, and as such I would need a sign license to work on it. I would also need a special drivers license to drive that truck, which would be outfitted with a special license plate.

I guess I'm really not special after all......


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

MD, nice gig... I've done a few hole depots, a lot of walgreens and rite aid's. Had similiar happen from the lowbid original contractor.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I guess I'm really not special after all......


Momma always said that I'm special.:nerd:


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, it's just a glorified light fixture. You really need to do everything you can to make an investment in a bucket truck (or trucks) pay off, and it still ends up being a stupid investment.


 I CAME to the conclusion I COULD make more subbing bucket and digger work with less agrivation.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Marc, is it normal for you to encounter a catastrophic "O" failure?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Marc, is it normal for you to encounter a catastrophic "O" failure?


No, it's normally the other letters that go bad first. The "O" is generally pretty reliable. :jester:

By the way, unless lighting maintenance or lots of aerial work is going to be your shtick, don't buy a bucket truck. It's like having an extra employee on payroll, and they don't work every day and still get paid.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Marc, is it normal for you to encounter a catastrophic "O" failure?


 
Once you pass 50 and start seeing those ****** and Cialis commercials the last thing you want to hear about is "O" failure, catastrophic or otherwise.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

md, the bucket sucks as far as hydraulics go.. mine had to be repacked/overhauled recently for $500 by a lowrider mechanic.... its more like a mistress or hooker you ocassionally see when you go to vegas..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Around here they have a very easy to get "lighting maintenance" classification and license.
All of the low-ballers troll that work using helpers that get maybe two weeks of training. They are allowed to go inside stores and install retrofit ballasts and useless reflectors, change lamps, etc.
99% of that work is just out of "go broke" reach of an EC.

Our sign (neon) guys are a different breed altogether. They look more like pipefitters. Ponytail, tattoos, long beards.
They weld, tie steel, operate equipment, hang from a swing 300' in the air, get to cut with a torch, scrape bird poop. All of the fun stuff.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> By the way, unless lighting maintenance or lots of aerial work is going to be your shtick, don't buy a bucket truck. It's like having an extra employee on payroll, and they don't work every day and still get paid.


 I think that this is excellent advice Mark.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> PeterD, winner of the electriciantalk spelling bee. Give him a hand, everyone. :laughing:


I bet he could find something spelled wrong in just about every post I make.


----------

